
Y Combinator Demo Day: Which Will Be The Next Dropbox? - jmorin007
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/03/28/y-combinator-demo-day-which-will-be-the-next-dropbox/
======
cemregr
with this many companies competing for attention, YC demo day feels like
startup hunger games.

~~~
rdl
I think it is the opposite of that. YC companies are not really competing with
each other for investment; the success of a few helps the others, too. That
Dropbox is worth over a billion dollars probably raises the valuation of each
of the YC companies in w2012 by some measurable amount. There are a lot of
investors who would only invest in certain kinds of companies, too, so it
isn't even possible to have a universal rank ordering of attractiveness to
investors.

------
jayzee
I wonder if this reporter would have identified 'Dropbox' when it demoed as
'the next dropbox.'

------
seancoughlin
I'm impressed by 42Floors and Your Mechanic. I like that each company
identified an area full of inefficient orthodoxy and innovated - like AirBnb.
42 Floors also seems to have an especially strong team (Flightcaster) and has
a slick design.

------
daniel-cussen
Or, which will Dropbox be the prelude of?

------
wilfra
I don't know which is the next dropbox but shoptiques might be the next Etsy.
That company is going places.

